# Preparation Of English For MCAT...



## arhamkhawaja (Mar 4, 2014)

hy guys...i wanted to ask you from where i should my preparations of english for mcat?i mean that there are standard books for phy chem bio,but what about english...i have seen synonyms enlisted by uhs..do they change every year?please recommend me some books regarding vocabulary improvement and also grammar improvement...thanks


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Vocabulary : Entry Test Preparation Cafe: MCAT Vocabulary Learn 15-20 words on daily routine.Google the words for more explanation.
For Grammar I will suggest Scholar's 2nd year grammar book.Learn from KIPS English MCAT book if you can easily understand form here or get SAKIMS MCAT Book.

- - - Updated - - -

Correct Grammar Book Name Please,Its ''The Learner's English Grammar and Composition By Ghulam Mustafa Shahid''.


----------



## stephwright (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey this might be super helpful!

I've posted 50% of my MCAT Cheat Sheets on Google Docs for free. You can find the links below - If you like them, please click on the site and purchase them.


Hundreds of people have thanked me for these notes. If you buy them, and don't like them, I'm happy to refund you no questions asked! If you buy them, and they help you, please let me know. It makes me happy!


Good luck future med students 





MCAT OChem Cheat Sheet
MCAT Physics Study Guide
MCAT Biology Cheat Sheet
MCAT Gen Chem Cheat Sheet


----------



## arhamkhawaja (Mar 4, 2014)

thank u so much,,for helping me...one of my friend suggested me to get high school grammar by wren and martin is that goog?or the one which you suggested?and one more question,can i get the kips mcat series,phy chem bio eng from market or i would have to go to kips academy to buy it...must ans


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

arhamkhawaja said:


> thank u so much,,for helping me...one of my friend suggested me to get high school grammar by wren and martin is that goog?or the one which you suggested?and one more question,can i get the kips mcat series,phy chem bio eng from market or i would have to go to kips academy to buy it...must ans


No problem mate.
I heard about it too but never read it though I have downloaded it.
You can get KETS books but they are completely useless.Try getting only English MCAT just(you can get used one) or download it or if any friend of urs have then have it photo copied.


----------



## Abiha Butt (Mar 21, 2014)

Its easy just the synonym part requires RATTA  if ur gramer is good it wont be difficult


----------



## Alexanders (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, all this furore to find a horrifying permit card of yet another entry test preparation academy resting peacefully on your sanctuary..


----------

